# Another great long range group



## BarnesAddict (Dec 21, 2015)

After remounting the scope, I headed to the range to zero.

5-shots at 400 yards.  Used front rest and rear bag.

Ultimate Firearms Inc. BP Xpress .50


----------



## Jim Boyd (Dec 21, 2015)

Holy mackerel!

World class


----------



## Ima FishingMachine (Dec 21, 2015)

Looks to be a little high and left…
 NICE group.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Dec 21, 2015)

Dear lord what a group!


----------



## BarnesAddict (Dec 21, 2015)

Ima FishingMachine said:


> Looks to be a little high and left…
> NICE group.



Yup, I almost didn't share that target.......... 

I did make an adjustment and sent two more...........


----------



## BarnesAddict (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks guys.

I had an exceptionally RARE calm day when shooting that group.  Honestly, I had a rare day myself.


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Dec 22, 2015)

That Sir, is impressive!


----------



## RNC (Dec 22, 2015)

Wow !!!


----------



## South Man (Dec 22, 2015)

nice


----------



## coachT (Dec 25, 2015)

BarnesAddict said:


> After remounting the scope, I headed to the range to zero.
> 
> 5-shots at 400 yards.  Used front rest and rear bag.
> 
> Ultimate Firearms Inc. BP Xpress .50



Very impressive group sir!  I'm sure that's a custom gun but do you mind sharing the load you are shooting?


----------



## BarnesAddict (Dec 26, 2015)

coachT said:


> Very impressive group sir!  I'm sure that's a custom gun but do you mind sharing the load you are shooting?



Yes it is a custom built rifle, made by Ultimate Firearms Inc. in Okemos, MI.

www.ultimatefirearms.com

*DO NOT shoot the following load information in ANY production rifle or any rifle not rated by the manufacturer as capable to do so.*

The load is 3-T7M pellets (180grs) and a 300gr Whitetail Medicine bullet.  It sends the 300gr bullet with a muzzle velocity of 2,300fps.  It retains over 1,000fpe at 400 yards.  The rifle, a BP Xpress .50cal is rated for up to 200grs of BP or BP substitute (excluding BH209).


----------



## pdsniper (Mar 8, 2016)

most folks would have a hard time shooting that good with a modern rifle, out standing group


----------



## BarnesAddict (Mar 8, 2016)

coachT said:


> Very impressive group sir!  I'm sure that's a custom gun but do you mind sharing the load you are shooting?



The rifle is an Ultimate Firearms Inc., BP Xpress, built in Okemos Michigan.
http://ultimatefirearms.com/


*NOTE:  DO NOT SHOOT CHARGES THIS HEAVY FROM A PRODUCTION MUZZLELOADER AND/OR A MUZZLELOADER NOT RATED FOR SUCH BY ITS MANUFACTURER*.

Load is: 3 - T7M pellets (180grs) and a 300gr bullet made for UF by Hornady called: Whitetail Medicine.  Basically a 300gr SST,  .452" bullet with a H5045LB sabot.


----------



## buttplate (Mar 20, 2016)

*Bh209*



BarnesAddict said:


> Yes it is a custom built rifle, made by Ultimate Firearms Inc. in Okemos, MI.
> 
> www.ultimatefirearms.com
> 
> ...



I shoot BH209. Wonder why it specifically excluded BH209.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Mar 20, 2016)

buttplate said:


> I shoot BH209. Wonder why it specifically excluded BH209.



It will ignite BH209 perfectly.  However they're having to replace to many breech plugs and its specifically from shooters using BH209.
It was originally approved for 150grs volume (105grs weighed) of BH209.  But again, so many breech plugs required replacement, they excluded it now in the rifle's manual.

According to Western, the rifle is so well built you can't over charge it with BH209, same with the RU.

I would suggest....... what may be causing the problem is that owners are re-priming their brass too many times.  The headspace is determined by the bolt face, seating the brass case to the nipple.  What happens is when the brass is used to many times, it develops a memory and thus can allow gas to escape between the brass and nipple.  The new Remington Ultimate rifle uses the same system, however Remington tried to extend the life of the brass by hardening the breech plug harder.  This still will not stop it to gas cut if cases are used to many times.
The inside of each fired case must be inspected.  That's MUST be.  If one indicates any leaking gas, it must be discarded.


----------

